# Chocolate Bread?



## MarciMellow (Dec 29, 2005)

An idea came to my mind a while back for having chocolate breadsticks.... but I can't find any recipes that look like it would work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 30, 2005)

*Welcome to DC, Marci! *

Do you have a favourite breadstick recipe right now? Given the ingredients in most (recipes) I'd tend to try just adding a bit of cocoa powder (say 2-4 tbsp depending on the size fo the recipe) and possibly lowering the cooking temperature just a little. Another idea might be to use a chocolate biscotti recipe and shape them into long breadstick shapes instead of the more traditional stretched out looking cresent moon shape of a biscotti cookie


----------



## mish (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to DC, Marci.

I don't have a recipe for chocolate breadsticks, but perhaps this one might appeal to you.

Chocolate Walnut Bread

1 loaf (1 lb) frozen bread dough, thawed
4 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, coarsely chopped
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped
2-3 tbls honey

Preheat oven to 375°F. Let dough rise until twice its original size. Punch down and roll dough out to 6 X 12" rectangle. Sprinkle chocolate and walnuts down center of dough to within 1" of each edge.

Pull long sides up toward center; press to seal seams. Place dough, seam side down, into lightly greased Loaf Pan. Evenly spread honey over top. Bake 50-60 minutes or until crust is golden brown. Cool slightly in pan. Remove from pan and cool an additional 10-15 minutes before slicing.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 8, 2006)

I made "sort of" chocolate breadsticks for an afternoon snack for my kids just a few days ago.

I used a sheet of puff pastry and rolled it out to about twice the normal size.

Then I grated some Ghiradelli dark chocolate over the lower half. Fold it in half so the chocolate is in the middle. Roll it again.

Paint the entire top with a beaten egg and sprinkle with sanding sugar.

Cut into thin strips, twist a few times and place on a baking sheet. 

Bake at 375 for about 10 - 12 minutes. The kids loved them!

Alexa


----------

